# SEPT/OCT new babies in da house. Please SHOW US! Dedicated to our beloved Claudia aka CeeJay



## LostInBal

Let’s welcome and show our new beauties ladies!


----------



## LostInBal

Having the honor of starting this thread so.. Introducing this too cute find in suede fringed shoulder Bal   
Second pic is an stock one which I,ve just found.


----------



## Norm.Core

I’ve never seen this style before. You are so good hunting down the rare Bal styles!


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Having the honor of starting this thread so.. Introducing this too cute find in suede fringed shoulder Bal
> Second pic is an stock one which I,ve just found.
> 
> View attachment 5603113
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603114


Such a cutie!!!   I love the thick short strap, those tassels & her colour!  The mixture of suede & leather is also lovely!


----------



## LostInBal

I officially bought this one in Vinted but seller was really rude with the communication plus has quite a few bad feedback for canceling many of her sold items so, will se.. fingers crossed.


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> I officially bought this one in Vinted but seller was really rude with the communication plus has quite a few bad feedback for canceling many of her sold items so, will se.. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5604089


Ha, I knew it 
Weird thing is, I saw exactly the same bag with same pics from two different sellers on VC. Thought that was odd. Crossing fingers and toes for you. I do think it's a real cool bag.


----------



## RachelVerinder

LostInBal said:


> I officially bought this one in Vinted but seller was really rude with the communication plus has quite a few bad feedback for canceling many of her sold items so, will se.. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5604089


The colour is really beautiful… Hope it arrives soon! Rude sellers (and buyers) on Vinted… Lost count of them… And yet it is still a marketplace with very good deals


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> I officially bought this one in Vinted but seller was really rude with the communication plus has quite a few bad feedback for canceling many of her sold items so, will se.. fingers crossed.
> 
> View attachment 5604089


Well....if she does arrive, I cannot wait to see her brought back to life with your magic touch.  From this pic the condition looks quite okay, she just needs a good clean! Congrats my dear!


----------



## LostInBal

This cutie just arrived! Wow it’s in fabulous condition 
Guessing the year.. pic doesn’t make justice


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> This cutie just arrived! Wow it’s in fabulous condition
> Guessing the year.. pic doesn’t make justice
> 
> View attachment 5605505


Somehow fringes and brown suede give me fall vibes. Perfect for the coming months.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> This cutie just arrived! Wow it’s in fabulous condition
> Guessing the year.. pic doesn’t make justice
> 
> View attachment 5605505


Totally adorable!!!


----------



## LostInBal

More pics. She has three compartments and int lining is in soft calf leather


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> More pics. She has three compartments and int lining is in soft calf leather
> 
> View attachment 5606114
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606115
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606116
> 
> 
> View attachment 5606117


Love her even more with that lining!


----------



## LostInBal

Here it is this beauty


----------



## jeanstohandbags

LostInBal said:


> Here it is this beauty
> 
> View attachment 5606288


Just beautiful!!!     She will be right at home with all her sisters!


----------



## LostInBal

jeanstohandbags said:


> Just beautiful!!!     She will be right at home with all her sisters!


Thank you my dear


----------



## cookcather

Hi ladies! I’ve been going a little crazy lately, and just bought my 4th Bbag in 3 months! I’ve been collecting for about a decade and never did anything like this before.  But I spotted this gorgeous Lagon and couldn’t let it get away! At $750, I think that’s pretty good. After it arrives I’ll post pics of all my new children. 








						BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Lagon | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City in Lagon. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in sea blue.  The bag features leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, belts, tassels and...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## JenJBS

cookcather said:


> Hi ladies! I’ve been going a little crazy lately, and just bought my 4th Bbag in 3 months! I’ve been collecting for about a decade and never did anything like this before.  But I spotted this gorgeous Lagon and couldn’t let it get away! At $750, I think that’s pretty good. After it arrives I’ll post pics of all my new children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Lagon | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City in Lagon. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in sea blue.  The bag features leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, belts, tassels and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608199



Lagon is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Conni618

Stunning combination! Congratulations!


----------



## cookcather

I’m SO excited!!!


----------



## Runnurse21

cookcather said:


> Hi ladies! I’ve been going a little crazy lately, and just bought my 4th Bbag in 3 months! I’ve been collecting for about a decade and never did anything like this before.  But I spotted this gorgeous Lagon and couldn’t let it get away! At $750, I think that’s pretty good. After it arrives I’ll post pics of all my new children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City Lagon | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BALENCIAGA Agneau Giant 12 Silver Hardware City in Lagon. This stylish tote is beautifully crafted of agneau lambskin leather in sea blue.  The bag features leather top handles with a woven detail, an optional shoulder strap, a frontal zipper pocket, belts, tassels and...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5608199


This caught my eye when I saw it also. Congratulations! Beautiful!


----------



## Moxisox

Silver La Cagole multi-pouch.


----------



## Addy

@Norm.Core

The Oldie Bal find of the century for me... paid next to nothing for a faded and dry 2006 Olive Brown RH City that only needs some TLC! I will post a thread with the before and after pics when I tackle the restoration to her original glory. Handles are not sticky nor dark, no damage whatsoever, and just a bit of cracking on the edges which some Edgecoat will take care of. The leather smells divine!


----------



## Conni618

So fun!  A perfect project...Can't wait to see her once she's had a nice long drink of conditioner!


----------



## Norm.Core

Addy said:


> @Norm.Core
> 
> The Oldie Bal find of the century for me... paid next to nothing for a faded and dry 2006 Olive Brown RH City that only needs some TLC! I will post a thread with the before and after pics when I tackle the restoration to her original glory. Handles are not sticky nor dark, no damage whatsoever, and just a bit of cracking on the edges which some Edgecoat will take care of. The leather smells divine!
> 
> View attachment 5614144


How did I miss this post?! I love these oldies popping up for cheap and it just needs a bit of a good spa bath to condition and rejuvenate the leather. Please do post pics of the After. Congrats finding this awesome Bal!


----------



## Conni618

Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!


----------



## Addy

Conni618 said:


> Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!
> 
> View attachment 5615700


What a beauty! Congrats!


----------



## Norm.Core

Conni618 said:


> Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!
> 
> View attachment 5615700


Gorrrrrgeous! ❤️


----------



## muchstuff

Conni618 said:


> Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!
> 
> View attachment 5615700


THIS is what I want to see more of.


----------



## Conni618

Thank you ladies!❤️❤️❤️  Finding a precious old gem when or where you’d least expect it, is more fun than winning a lottery!


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!
> 
> View attachment 5615700


So pretty. You can see and imagine the feel of the leather's butteryness (is that even a word? )   
Awesome score!


----------



## Norm.Core

Conni618 said:


> Thank you ladies!❤️❤️❤️  Finding a precious old gem when or where you’d least expect it, is more fun than winning a lottery!


I would love to find another one of these 01 FBF lovelies. They are just so special. ❤️ You must be so delighted with it. Considering you already have an impressive Bal collection to boot!

Oh who am I kidding. I’ll take any FBF even 2nd/3rd season. Haha


----------



## Conni618

Beginning to feel like an archeologist, but clearly they are out there lurking in the depths of someone’s closet.  There are two of them on Vestiaire for a couple of months now. The only reason they are still there, is unrealistic pricing.  I do keep checking on them to see if someone blinks!


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> So pretty. You can see and imagine the feel of the leather's butteryness (is that even a word? )
> Awesome score!


Thank you!  Handling this little bag is hard to describe. Probably pretty close to stroking your bunny….almost.


----------



## Norm.Core

Conni618 said:


> Beginning to feel like an archeologist, but clearly they are out there lurking in the depths of someone’s closet.  There are two of them on Vestiaire for a couple of months now. The only reason they are still there, is unrealistic pricing.  I do keep checking on them to see if someone blinks!


Yup! We’re like treasure hunters for archival Bals.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Conni618 said:


> Another exciting oldie today... Just unwrapped her after waiting what seemed like forever.  Typhoon didn't stop her, and all the way from Japan, my new to me, 01 Black First.. Softer than a cloud, lighter than a feather!!
> 
> View attachment 5615700


Wow, absolutely beautiful Conni!!!!     Her condition looks amazing, what a fab find!


----------



## Conni618

jeanstohandbags said:


> Wow, absolutely beautiful Conni!!!!     Her condition looks amazing, what a fab find!


Thank you!  Condition is pretty great. One front corner is scuffed, but easily fixed by Lovin My Bags. . After she does her magic, I’ll post before and after pics.


----------



## Norm.Core

Can I just say that the camaraderie of old-school Bal collectors on TPF is just awesome. ❤️ Despite the hint of jealousy (from my part haha).


----------



## earswithfeet

Conni618 said:


> Thank you!  Handling this little bag is hard to describe. Probably pretty close to stroking your bunny….almost.


Hehe, I bet the bag is even softer. And much more patient and not hopping off whenever she see's your hand approaching 
I just saw one of the other FBF on VC yesterday. But boy, oh boy...that price...


----------



## earswithfeet

Norm.Core said:


> Can I just say that the camaraderie of old-school Bal collectors on TPF is just awesome. ❤️ Despite the hint of jealousy (from my part haha).


Whenever I see one of these pretties here, I'm just really happy for the member. But on the inside I'm also seething and beating myself up, because it wasn't me who found this precious. It's like walking a razor's edge, lol 
But happy mostly wins out.


----------



## jeanstohandbags

Conni618 said:


> Beginning to feel like an archeologist, but clearly they are out there lurking in the depths of someone’s closet.  There are two of them on Vestiaire for a couple of months now. The only reason they are still there, is unrealistic pricing.  I do keep checking on them to see if someone blinks!


There hasn't been a great deal on offer lately (as far as amazing oldies go)


----------



## earswithfeet

Okay, so I love caramel. The chewy kind, the soft, melty kind and definitely the Balenciaga kind. I'm weak and I caved...
Bought my 5th! (how did that happen?) Z-tag.
Caramel City. Something about fall season makes me wanna carry brown bags. She should arrive on Monday.


----------



## south-of-france

Le Cagole XS Parisian symbols limited edition straight from the Paris boutique


----------



## Conni618

earswithfeet said:


> Okay, so I love caramel. The chewy kind, the soft, melty kind and definitely the Balenciaga kind. I'm weak and I caved...
> Bought my 5th! (how did that happen?) Z-tag.
> Caramel City. Something about fall season makes me wanna carry brown bags. She should arrive on Monday.
> View attachment 5616589
> View attachment 5616590


I’m a pushover for 05 Caramel too!  Totally get it!


----------



## Addy

south-of-france said:


> Le Cagole XS Parisian symbols limited edition straight from the Paris boutique
> 
> View attachment 5616647


Love it on you and looks great with what you are wearing!


----------



## south-of-france

Addy said:


> Love it on you and looks great with what you are wearing!



Aw thank you, I wasn’t sure at first whether it’s too much but it was a “coup de coeur”… what can you do


----------



## earswithfeet

Got my 05 Caramel city today. Sadly, I'm gonna return the bag. The corners are pretty banged up and the handles are very sticky (yuck). Also, I gotta say that I like my camel Purse more than the caramel color. Similar, but the camel is much warmer and richer. Oh, well...
Aaaaand, because I'm totally nuts, I already found a "replacement".
Lattice/woven city. Popped up on VC today and after a short and pleasant price negotiation she was mine.
Pics from the listing




Hopefully the bag will be with me soon.


----------



## LostInBal

earswithfeet said:


> Got my 05 Caramel city today. Sadly, I'm gonna return the bag. The corners are pretty banged up and the handles are very sticky (yuck). Also, I gotta say that I like my camel Purse more than the caramel color. Similar, but the camel is much warmer and richer. Oh, well...
> Aaaaand, because I'm totally nuts, I already found a "replacement".
> Lattice/woven city. Popped up on VC today and after a short and pleasant price negotiation she was mine.
> Pics from the listing
> View attachment 5618118
> View attachment 5618119
> View attachment 5618120
> 
> Hopefully the bag will be with me soon.


Beautiful find, congratulations!!


----------



## earswithfeet

LostInBal said:


> Beautiful find, congratulations!!


Thanks! I knew you would love this for sure


----------



## ghoulish

Mini Pompon in Ultraviolet. What a color chameleon!

Indoor, darker lighting


 Natural daylight


----------



## JenJBS

ghoulish said:


> Mini Pompon in Ultraviolet. What a color chameleon!
> 
> Indoor, darker lighting
> View attachment 5620240
> 
> Natural daylight
> View attachment 5620241



Gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## earswithfeet

Lattice city is here. Have to replace the tassels with something else, though. The color on them is very faded. Bag is really pretty. Corners are perfect.


----------



## Antonia

south-of-france said:


> Le Cagole XS Parisian symbols limited edition straight from the Paris boutique
> 
> View attachment 5616647


OMG, I love your jacket!!!


----------



## Antonia

Here is my new to me 05 Bordeaux Weekender from the Real Real


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Here is my new to me 05 Bordeaux Weekender from the Real Real
> 
> View attachment 5620808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620809


Looks amazing with your outfit . The bag looks more like RT in this pic? Maybe it's just the lighting or the setting on my screen. Anyway, it's gorgeous. PM me, if you ever get tired of the bag


----------



## JenJBS

Antonia said:


> Here is my new to me 05 Bordeaux Weekender from the Real Real
> 
> View attachment 5620808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620809



Gorgeous!


----------



## Runnurse21

Antonia said:


> Here is my new to me 05 Bordeaux Weekender from the Real Real
> 
> View attachment 5620808
> 
> 
> View attachment 5620809


Beautiful! I love your entire outfit!!!


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Looks amazing with your outfit . The bag looks more like RT in this pic? Maybe it's just the lighting or the setting on my screen. Anyway, it's gorgeous. PM me, if you ever get tired of the bag


LOL, ok!!  Well, I always have such a hard time capturing the true color on my cell phone.  When I'm holding my phone over the bag, the color that shows up on my screen is NOTHING like the actual color!


----------



## *Jenn*

earswithfeet said:


> Lattice city is here. Have to replace the tassels with something else, though. The color on them is very faded. Bag is really pretty. Corners are perfect.
> View attachment 5620723
> 
> View attachment 5620725




What about dying the tassels black?


----------



## earswithfeet

*Jenn* said:


> What about dying the tassels black?


The non-lattice parts are dark blue. I know it looks black in the pictures...bad lighting.


----------



## brentwoodgirl

Hey guys, I'm new here, been lurking for years so finally signed up. My milestone birthday is next month so I had to treat myself to these! I can't wait to receive them! All eBay finds.


----------



## brentwoodgirl

Please correct me if wrong:
03 red patent and cloth first
12 bleu indigo city
09 raisin grape city
05 calcaire first


----------



## Conni618

Wow!  Quite a gorgeous haul!  Happy birthday!  Enjoy!


----------



## *Jenn*

brentwoodgirl said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here, been lurking for years so finally signed up. My milestone birthday is next month so I had to treat myself to these! I can't wait to receive them! All eBay finds.
> 
> View attachment 5622921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622924



Hot damn, that is quite a haul!! Congratulations!! 
Can’t wait to see them all together!
Love the purple especially


----------



## Antonia

brentwoodgirl said:


> Hey guys, I'm new here, been lurking for years so finally signed up. My milestone birthday is next month so I had to treat myself to these! I can't wait to receive them! All eBay finds.
> 
> View attachment 5622921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622924


That purple is TDF!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Found a solution for my tassel problem. Cthulhu's much nicer cousin took over my Lattice city  . I just shortened the other tassels, so they're not visible anymore. I like it. First outing planned for tomorrow.


----------



## brentwoodgirl

earswithfeet said:


> Found a solution for my tassel problem. Cthulhu's much nicer cousin took over my Lattice city  . I just shortened the other tassels, so they're not visible anymore. I like it. First outing planned for tomorrow.
> View attachment 5625569
> View attachment 5625570


Wow I LOVE your Lattice  it is definitely a headturner!


----------



## earswithfeet

brentwoodgirl said:


> Wow I LOVE your Lattice  it is definitely a headturner!


Thanks! Your avatar would be the perfect companion


----------



## qtpixtrm

New to me Atlantique Work in GSH and Bleu Tropical Mini City in gold G12 ❤️


----------



## Angelbethanh

Hi All! I’m new to this, but I just grabbed this 2005 Work on VC- my first bal! Can’t wait to try it out this week on a work trip!


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful.  Smooshy 05 leather, and so light and roomy.  Enjoy!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Conni618 said:


> Beautiful.  Smooshy 05 leather, and so light and roomy.  Enjoy!


Thank you! Very happy to be part of the group!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## Runnurse21

Posting pictures of my two new favorite babies!!! I just got the wallet in September… the Work was a summer purchase but I just now got it cleaned up and ready to use!! The leather is so thick and squishy  I was hoping the wallet would match the purse a little bit more, but truth of the matter is, I don’t really care after seeing it. I love the style of it and I actually love the color of it all on its own. So I’m going to use them both together proudly! I’m super happy with both of these purchases! Thanks to everyone on here who kindly gave me information and advice about both items! I love this forum!


----------



## Angelbethanh

Runnurse21 said:


> Posting pictures of my two new favorite babies!!! I just got the wallet in September… the Work was a summer purchase but I just now got it cleaned up and ready to use!! The leather is so thick and squishy  I was hoping the wallet would match the purse a little bit more, but truth of the matter is, I don’t really care after seeing it. I love the style of it and I actually love the color of it all on its own. So I’m going to use them both together proudly! I’m super happy with both of these purchases! Thanks to everyone on here who kindly gave me information and advice about both items! I love this forum!
> 
> View attachment 5628827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628829


That wallet is STUNNING!


----------



## foxgal

Runnurse21 said:


> Posting pictures of my two new favorite babies!!! I just got the wallet in September… the Work was a summer purchase but I just now got it cleaned up and ready to use!! The leather is so thick and squishy  I was hoping the wallet would match the purse a little bit more, but truth of the matter is, I don’t really care after seeing it. I love the style of it and I actually love the color of it all on its own. So I’m going to use them both together proudly! I’m super happy with both of these purchases! Thanks to everyone on here who kindly gave me information and advice about both items! I love this forum!
> 
> View attachment 5628827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628829



Omg, you found such a stunning wallet! That color is gorgeous! And enjoy your Work too!


----------



## Runnurse21

foxgal said:


> Omg, you found such a stunning wallet! That color is gorgeous! And enjoy your Work too!


Thank you! Thank you for your advice on it!!


----------



## Runnurse21

Angelbethanh said:


> Hi All! I’m new to this, but I just grabbed this 2005 Work on VC- my first bal! Can’t wait to try it out this week on a work trip!
> 
> View attachment 5626551


Congratulations! Hope you enjoy your Work! I just got my first Work this summer as well!


----------



## Runnurse21

Angelbethanh said:


> That wallet is STUNNING!


Thank you very much! I’m in love with both the style and color! I almost passed on it…. When I saw it in person, I was so happy that I didn’t!


----------



## Antonia

Runnurse21 said:


> Posting pictures of my two new favorite babies!!! I just got the wallet in September… the Work was a summer purchase but I just now got it cleaned up and ready to use!! The leather is so thick and squishy  I was hoping the wallet would match the purse a little bit more, but truth of the matter is, I don’t really care after seeing it. I love the style of it and I actually love the color of it all on its own. So I’m going to use them both together proudly! I’m super happy with both of these purchases! Thanks to everyone on here who kindly gave me information and advice about both items! I love this forum!
> 
> View attachment 5628827
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628828
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628829


Wow, love the Work....is it Ink?


----------



## Runnurse21

Antonia said:


> Wow, love the Work....is it Ink?


YES! It was listed as Agneau Blue Roi on Fashionphile. But it’s Chèvre Ink!! I truly am in love with this bag!!! I don’t have many Bals- so I’m just so excited to have this


----------



## Antonia

Runnurse21 said:


> YES! It was listed as Agneau Blue Roi on Fashionphile. But it’s Chèvre Ink!! I truly am in love with this bag!!! I don’t have many Bals- so I’m just so excited to have this


WOW-what a find!!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Runnurse21

Antonia said:


> WOW-what a find!!!!  Congrats!!


I’m not a great hunter to find things like so many on this forum  A lovely tpf’er had posted it on the “Finds “ sub forum and I was just lucky enough to see it! Thank you very much!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Snagged my first twiggy. Not sure what red, though? Vif? Ruby? Tomato? Will post rl pics when she's here. Leather looks yummy to me


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Snagged my first twiggy. Not sure what red, though? Vif? Ruby? Tomato? Will post rl pics when she's here. Leather looks yummy to me
> View attachment 5631651
> View attachment 5631652
> View attachment 5631653


Another gorgeous bag!!  Congrats!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> Another gorgeous bag!!  Congrats!!


Thanks! Had this on my radar for weeks and was finally able to agree on a pretty reasonable price with the seller. I was also able to redeem a 50€ coupon. Score!


----------



## Conni618

Beautiful bag, gorgeous red. Ceejay would have been able to tell you which red.. Also very comfortable handle-carry. The handles are more generously sized than Cities or Works. Congratulations!


----------



## earswithfeet

Twiggy is here. So cute.
Another one refusing to show me her true color on camera...but almost sure it's Tomato.


----------



## muchstuff

Bordeaux Day...


----------



## Runnurse21

muchstuff said:


> Bordeaux Day...
> 
> View attachment 5634537


So so beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

muchstuff said:


> Bordeaux Day...
> 
> View attachment 5634537



What a beauty MS


----------



## muchstuff

Runnurse21 said:


> So so beautiful!!!!!


Thanks, it was @fayden  ’s First that made me take a more serious look at the colour.


----------



## muchstuff

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty MS


Thanks, she’s in very nice shape too!


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Bordeaux Day...
> 
> View attachment 5634537


Look at that shiny, silky smooth puddle of bordeaux-y goodness


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Look at that shiny, silky smooth puddle of bordeaux-y goodness


Thought you’d like it.


----------



## Antonia

muchstuff said:


> Bordeaux Day...
> 
> View attachment 5634537


Oh my!!  Thank you for the eye candy!!


----------



## muchstuff

Antonia said:


> Oh my!!  Thank you for the eye candy!!


You’re very welcome


----------



## earswithfeet

I was lusting hard for a pretty red Bal, especially in RT.
So what did I do? I scored a huge baby in purple?! 
Buuuuut, not just any purple, no. The most wonderful muchstuff confirmed my suspicions and basically gave me the thumbs up (because of the wrinkling of the corners). I'm still laughing so hard because of that 
Pics from the listing.


----------



## ksuromax

Happy Birthday to me!


----------



## muchstuff

.


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5638057


Ohhhh Happy Birthday WHAT’S IN THE BOX???


----------



## ksuromax

this little cutie, 3 card slots at the back


----------



## ksuromax

my old clutch and my new zipped card case, marriage made in heavens


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> this little cutie, 3 card slots at the back
> 
> View attachment 5638069


Very nice, matches your triangle bag doesn’t it? EDIT: just saw your pic.


----------



## ksuromax

muchstuff said:


> Very nice, matches your triangle bag doesn’t it? EDIT: just saw your pic.


yes, i didn't find anything bigger that would make my hands grab the wallet, but this little thing fitted the bill perfectly, it's shiny, festive and special, ideal to commemorate this day


----------



## muchstuff

ksuromax said:


> yes, i didn't find anything bigger that would make my hands grab the wallet, but this little thing fitted the bill perfectly, it's shiny, festive and special, ideal to commemorate this day


Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5638057



Love this special piece—so gorgeous and how wonderful that you have the matching clutch already!   Happy BD dear K (and maybe Happy Belated Anniversary? ).  We miss seeing your beautiful pics here .


----------



## jeanstohandbags

ksuromax said:


> Happy Birthday to me!
> 
> View attachment 5638057


Happy Birthday dear   Love this glittery little piece!


----------



## ksuromax

thank you, Dearies!!  
i honestly miss posting pix here, i often take a snapshot, or two, but hands never get around to post them, alas 
life's just too crazy atm


----------



## fashionmaudel

I finally got a Balenciaga Hip bag!  Scored a good deal on a RG giant black version, will use for vacations mostly. The strap is long which is fine for me.  For reference, I’m 5’8” and it hit my low hip.


----------



## ViennaCalling

Hi Bal-lovers!

I ordered my first envelop clutch in a beautiful yellow today! Can’t wait for her to arrive. Can somebody guess the name of the color! Maybe curry?

I will post more pictures when she is with me. The pictures below are from the seller/vestiare.


----------



## IntheOcean

fashionmaudel said:


> I finally got a Balenciaga Hip bag!  Scored a good deal on a RG giant black version, will use for vacations mostly. The strap is long which is fine for me.  For reference, I’m 5’8” and it hit my low hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639029
> View attachment 5639031
> View attachment 5639032


Looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## *Jenn*

fashionmaudel said:


> I finally got a Balenciaga Hip bag!  Scored a good deal on a RG giant black version, will use for vacations mostly. The strap is long which is fine for me.  For reference, I’m 5’8” and it hit my low hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639029
> View attachment 5639031
> View attachment 5639032



Crossbody bags aren’t usually in my wheelhouse but wow! I’m tempted! So cute.


----------



## wonderboii

Just receive this from Vestiaire - I’m so excited!  
The seller had a boobie/planet in the listing’s photo as an extension to the strap.

Anyone know if the boobie was ever included with this bag? Or did I score a deal?!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also, can anyone ID the color?


----------



## muchstuff

wonderboii said:


> Just receive this from Vestiaire - I’m so excited!
> The seller had a boobie/planet in the listing’s photo as an extension to the strap.
> 
> Anyone know if the boobie was ever included with this bag? Or did I score a deal?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639581
> 
> 
> Also, can anyone ID the color?


Yes, the planets came with the early shoulder style. I'm a bit confused though, as they were discontinued in 2006 and your mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back, which would make it a post 07 (or 08 possibly). Anyone able to shed some light here?


----------



## Norm.Core

muchstuff said:


> Yes, the planets came with the early shoulder style. I'm a bit confused though, as they were discontinued in 2006 and your mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back, which would make it a post 07 (or 08 possibly). Anyone able to shed some light here?


Maybe the mirror is an add on later? I know I bought a separate mirror from eBay for my (ex) Men’s Weekender. I love these boobies. I need another one in my life.


----------



## earswithfeet

Can anyone take a not so wild guess?



She's huuuuuge...and so soft and light and gorgeous!!!


----------



## fashionmaudel

Thank you!!!!!



IntheOcean said:


> Looks great on you, congrats!





*Jenn* said:


> Crossbody bags aren’t usually in my wheelhouse but wow! I’m tempted! So cute.


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Can anyone take a not so wild guess?
> 
> View attachment 5639712
> 
> She's huuuuuge...and so soft and light and gorgeous!!!


OMG, I need to see the whole bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## earswithfeet

Here's my ginormous eggplant WE   



I love the squishiness and she weighs absolutely nothing.


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Here's my ginormous eggplant WE
> View attachment 5639883
> View attachment 5639884
> 
> I love the squishiness and she weighs absolutely nothing.


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I love it!!  Where did you find this beauty???  I need one!!


----------



## JenJBS

earswithfeet said:


> Can anyone take a not so wild guess?
> 
> View attachment 5639712
> 
> She's huuuuuge...and so soft and light and gorgeous!!!



That color!


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Here's my ginormous eggplant WE
> View attachment 5639883
> View attachment 5639884
> 
> I love the squishiness and she weighs absolutely nothing.


Fabulous.


----------



## muchstuff

Norm.Core said:


> Maybe the mirror is an add on later? I know I bought a separate mirror from eBay for my (ex) Men’s Weekender. I love these boobies. I need another one in my life.


I guess it’s possible. It matches awfully well though.


----------



## earswithfeet

muchstuff said:


> Fabulous.


Huge thanks to you and your vast wrinkling knowledge


----------



## muchstuff

earswithfeet said:


> Huge thanks to you and your vast wrinkling knowledge


   Enjoy!


----------



## Love4MK

fashionmaudel said:


> I finally got a Balenciaga Hip bag!  Scored a good deal on a RG giant black version, will use for vacations mostly. The strap is long which is fine for me.  For reference, I’m 5’8” and it hit my low hip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639029
> View attachment 5639031
> View attachment 5639032


The hip bag falls exactly where it should on you - your hip!  My problem is I'm only 5'2" so it hits me like mid-thigh!    Love it in the black!  Congrats!


----------



## wonderboii

muchstuff said:


> Yes, the planets came with the early shoulder style. I'm a bit confused though, as they were discontinued in 2006 and your mirror doesn't have a pocket on the back, which would make it a post 07 (or 08 possibly). Anyone able to shed some light here?


Do you happen to know the official name of this bag? When searching I was searching “hip pochette” or “motocross hip” it was a little harder to skim through listings on sites because the crossbody version kept popping up.


----------



## muchstuff

wonderboii said:


> Do you happen to know the official name of this bag? When searching I was searching “hip pochette” or “motocross hip” it was a little harder to skim through listings on sites because the crossbody version kept popping up.


As far as I know it’s simply called the shoulder.


----------



## ViennaCalling

There she is


----------



## wonderboii

muchstuff said:


> As far as I know it’s simply called the shoulder.


Thank you, thank you!


----------



## muchstuff

wonderboii said:


> Thank you, thank you!


You’re welcome!


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> Here's my ginormous eggplant WE
> View attachment 5639883
> View attachment 5639884
> 
> I love the squishiness and she weighs absolutely nothing.


Wow!!! That’s a gorgeous purple! Congrats!


----------



## earswithfeet

Angelbethanh said:


> Wow!!! That’s a gorgeous purple! Congrats!


Thank you! You just don't understand all the hoopla about Eggplant until you see it with your own eyes. The color is so rich and saturated. Combine that with the soft and silky leather. Sigh. Incredible


----------



## earswithfeet

Antonia said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    I love it!!  Where did you find this beauty???  I need one!!


Hehe, I have my eyes everywhere trying to hunt down Bal oldies. This baby was up for weeks and weeks on a french site. I'm in Germany, so I definitely prefer buying from European sites/sellers (no import, tax and stuff). I finally took the plunge after some inquiry with one the most fabulous TPF'ers here


----------



## Angelbethanh

earswithfeet said:


> Hehe, I have my eyes everywhere trying to hunt down Bal oldies. This baby was up for weeks and weeks on a french site. I'm in Germany, so I definitely prefer buying from European sites/sellers (no import, tax and stuff). I finally took the plunge after some inquiry with one the most fabulous TPF'ers here


Are you willing to share the site? I’m in the Netherlands ❤️


----------



## Antonia

earswithfeet said:


> Hehe, I have my eyes everywhere trying to hunt down Bal oldies. This baby was up for weeks and weeks on a french site. I'm in Germany, so I definitely prefer buying from European sites/sellers (no import, tax and stuff). I finally took the plunge after some inquiry with one the most fabulous TPF'ers here


I don't blame you wanting to shop 'local'!  That was quite a find you got!  I'm now on the lookout for on but it's like a unicorn bag!  Also to find it in such amazing condition for it's age is extra special. Congrats again!! I'm loving the weekender bag so much...probably even more than a work bag!  Something about all that puddly leather!!


----------



## vesna

this thread is dedicated to CeeJay, so even though I didn't buy it in SEPT/OCT, I post here the bag which is named CeeJay. She helped me buy it in April. The one on the right, the red bowler. I named it after her.


----------



## LostInBal

vesna said:


> this thread is dedicated to CeeJay, so even though I didn't buy it in SEPT/OCT, I post here the bag which is named CeeJay. She helped me buy it in April. The one on the right, the red bowler. I named it after her.
> 
> View attachment 5658337


So lovely of you.. thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Pis

nice colors


----------



## vesna

LostInBal said:


> So lovely of you.. thank you so much for sharing


I miss her a lot, can’t come to terms with her not being here ……whenever someone posts a planet or an oldie in a new colour…I miss her


----------

